# HELP: Garage Door rails above rafters in outbuilding.



## kptff (Mar 14, 2011)

When I purchased my house around 1 year ago, I knew there were several more improvements I wanted to accomplish. The house had a small deck that was built in between the end of the driveway and my outbuilding. If the deck was removed, and the driveway extended, then I would be able to use my "outbuilding" as a garage. This spring, I tore my deck off of the house, and I am having the driveway extended 40 feet to the building this week. As I am making improvements to make the garage door usable, I found that the door rails actually run above the rafters due to the low ceiling height in the building. I am looking for some help on a type of garage door opener that I may be able to use. When the door is raised, the clearance between the door and the top of the rafter is just an inch or two. The rafters run from side to side in the building. I know that the typical L type bracket would not have clearance from the rafters. If anyone may have any words of advice or know where to point me, I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

How low is "low"??? There are usually low headroom kits for most garage doors, but there is a limit for even those. If the door clears by anything, then it fits, but you can't install an opener.


----------



## kptff (Mar 14, 2011)

The ceiling height is probably 8 feet...I can walk around fine in it. The only issue is with the door/rails going above the rafters. I was thinking I may be able to build a brace to suspend the garage door opener above the rafters/rails, but I wasn't sure of the different type of systems that attach to the door itself, other then the L bracket.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Low headroom door tracks........


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Now I am really confused on this one: I understand almost everything until you state that the rafters run "from side to side in this building". Somehow I get the picture that your garage door opens at right angle to the existing rafters, and IF SO: how could the tracks even work if they are placed _above the rafters? _This is a situation where a photo would be worth a zillion words.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

If all else fails install a roll up door.


----------



## sumnerw (Apr 8, 2011)

*If read your post correctly?*

You are asking what kind of opener to uses with a low headroom system?

You can use the Liftmaster 3800 only if you have a torsion spring system, If you don't have a torsion system, then you will have to use a different system.

Here is a link to the 3800 below. (it only needs 3" of headroom)

http://garage-doors-and-parts.com/liftmaster-openers.html

I hope that this helps out, If I am wrong about looking for an opener, I apoligize for misunderstanding the bottom part of your message.

Wade


----------

